# Prewar gothic fenders..what's the scoop?



## Classicriders (May 20, 2013)

Does anyone know what the story is on the peaked gothic fenders?  Rarity, years, etc... Much appreciated.


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 24, 2013)

*Gothic Fenders*

Hey Classicrider.
 I can't tell you anything about the history of the gothic ( Peaked) fenders, but I have a very nice pair here that I removed
from a pre war '30's Columbia Camel Back. They were original to that bike...........Wayne


----------



## Classicriders (May 25, 2013)

I should have phrased my question better.  I am wanting to know the rarity of peaked fenders on Schwinn bicycles?


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 25, 2013)

*peaked*

Schwinn had peaked aluminum fenders in turn are very rare and peaked painted fenders in turn are uncommon

I have a 37 double bar roadster with painted and a 41 DX with peaked aluminum fenders... painted were found on different models


----------

